# searching for a long coat gsd



## eparas89 (Mar 13, 2015)

Hello I'll been trying to find a long coat gsd puppy it's been hard trying to find a good breeder around atlanta ga. Don't want to buy or help any puppy mill. If any body could help me find a good breeder near Ga I would really appreciate it !


----------

